# Foods in “-bastı”



## seitt

Greetings

I've noticed that you have a number of foods ending in “-bastı”:
külbastı
kalburabastı
Also, don't you have a kind of lamb au gratin (i.e. lamb in a cheesy sauce) ending in this same “-bastı”?

But what exactly does “-bastı” mean in such words? Presumably not ‘printed’?

All the best, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## ngparos

bastı (past tense of the verb basmak) literally means "printed/stepped on/pressed/raided". I am guessing we use that word since you press on the dough with something to make patterns on it (*kalburabastı*). 

I'm not sure if it is called like that because of a certain way of cooking though.


----------



## ancalimon

I think here, the root "bas" has a meaning of "to compress 'lots of ingredients' into a pack ~ bundle"


----------



## Gemmenita

And also a dance : kolbastı.


----------



## seitt

Hi again

Many thanks to you all!


> a kind of lamb au gratin (i.e. lamb in a cheesy sauce) ending in this same “-bastı


I've just asked at a restaurant and the word is ‘elbasan’.

Please, what does the ‘basan’ mean here? Presumably it's still from ‘basmak’ like the other examples?

Every blessing,

Simon


----------



## ngparos

Elbasan, as far as I know, is a city in Albania  After a little research I have discovered it is named after the city and is a Kosovar dish (considering thousands of Albanian and Kosovar descendants living in Turkey)

But 'basan' is also a form that comes from 'basmak'. Basan means *someone who steps/puts pressure/prints/raids. *


----------



## seitt

Many thanks!


----------

